
A Dyre Warning About Canonizing Encryption - infosecbuzz
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/risk-based-security-for-executives/risk-management/a-dyre-warning-about-canonizing-encryption/#.VGR_LDsqo1k.hackernews
======
cpach
_”Whatever the ultimate solution, we need to have one. We can’t keep treating
the client as sacrosanct when attackers are well aware they are the most
vulnerable component in the transactional chain.”_

I guess she has a point there.

On iOS and OS X, the App Store to some extent already provide additional
client protection.

~~~
infosecbuzz
Yeah, what about Android though?

~~~
cpach
I must admit I’m not very familiar with Android. I think it can be more unsafe
for ”regular” users since it’s possible to install applications outside of
Google Play.

~~~
infosecbuzz
Exactly. Would be interesting to know what % of Android apps are malware.

